# Can anyone get this Utricularia down to the species level?



## Hispid (Feb 3, 2005)

The flowers are only maybe 5mm across. I have tentatively IDed it as U. australis however a lot of resources say that the bladders should be black for that species. Thanks in advance.
The flowers








The growth form and bladders


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Have you asked any local botanists or anything like that? I don't know myself.


----------



## Hispid (Feb 3, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> Have you asked any local botanists or anything like that? I don't know myself.


 Not as yet. I went back thru some old posts asking a similar question and having looked at the web resources I'm now leaning toward U. mulleri but I just dunno. It was a maroon-red when I collected it but has gone green in tank conditions. I guess I'll try the Herbarium next time I'm in the big smoke.

Cheers Tony


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Where was it found/come from?
Looks like the common FL species to me.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Hispid (Feb 3, 2005)

Came from a ephemeral waterhole in Central Queensland Australia. I guess a lot of U. species are cosmopolitan. What is the species in Florida?


----------

